# Interesting yarn storage solution ...



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Saw these clear plastic men's shoe boxes at the Container Store, and couldn't help but think how great they would be for dust-free yarn storage. You could see all your colors at a glance! And the men's shoe boxes are bigger than the women's version so they'd hold more.

http://www.containerstore.com/s/closet/shoe-storage/bins-boxes/mens-drop-front-shoe-box/123d?productId=11006294

The bad news is how much they cost ... for the display photo, that'd be 6 cases of 6 boxes each, for a total of $324 ... ugh.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Those are really nice. I wonder if there's a cheaper knock-off somewhere.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Actually they seem like it would be good yarn storage but any container that is clear like that is not good for storage as the light will fade the yarn.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

What a wonderful way to display your yarn though, and you wouldn't have to search through boxes to find the yarn you need for the project you want to do. . Wish I had the money to organize with these boxes.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, one way to make this cheaper would be to get the boxes somewhere else then stack them on an open shelving unit. I've often seen shoe storage boxes at estate/yard sales ... but then they wouldn't be all matchy-matchy, lol.

Hadn't considered the sunlight problem. Would have to place it against a wall where "the sun don't shine" ...


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out EBay. There appears to be some there.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

I have the clear containers, but I stack them in a closet. One of those wide shallow closets like you find in manufactured home is great for this kind of thing.


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

But how do you squash all of the air out of the boxes? An acquired stash would need a mountain of shoe boxes.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

a few alternatives:
https://www.wish.com/search/shoe%20boxes#cid=5a465b4b72e71f68d557a693
https://www.wish.com/c/5a56fdcfac373c186133818c
https://www.wish.com/c/581b858ab54818212e234f65
https://www.wish.com/c/5a55aa647ce75c286ae37c2f


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

I thought I saw clear stackable shoe boxes at the Dollar Store.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I saw some similar on eBay they were a bit cheaper, but I like the plastic storage bins better as they come in different sizes and are stackable....some slid under a bed


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

what about just buying the plastic shoe boxes--some Dollar stores have them. I used to buy these for the Good Samaritan Christmas shoe box project and fill them with goodies. Just an idea...can't see paying $324 for men's shoes boxes--that would buy a great deal of yarn!! :sm01:


----------



## Silkweaver (Oct 12, 2017)

It says they are ventilated, not good for wool/moth problem.


----------



## Deanna Pisano (Aug 30, 2016)

I purchased this unit online.
Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Interlocking-DIY-20-Cube-Storage-Rack-Organizer-Stand-Bookcases-Clothes-Wardrobe-/291762742343?hash=item43ee6a2447:g:4a0AAOSwA3dYGUvT


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

My question is-what man has that many shoes?!?


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Deanna Pisano said:


> I purchased this unit online.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Interlocking-DIY-20-Cube-Storage-Rack-Organizer-Stand-Bookcases-Clothes-Wardrobe-/291762742343?hash=item43ee6a2447:g:4a0AAOSwA3dYGUvT


This is the one I have on my wish list. Do you love it? Hate it?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

MaggieBelize said:


> Saw these clear plastic men's shoe boxes at the Container Store, and couldn't help but think how great they would be for dust-free yarn storage. You could see all your colors at a glance! And the men's shoe boxes are bigger than the women's version so they'd hold more.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/closet/shoe-storage/bins-boxes/mens-drop-front-shoe-box/123d?productId=11006294
> 
> The bad news is how much they cost ... for the display photo, that'd be 6 cases of 6 boxes each, for a total of $324 ... ugh.


Many of the same size stackable containers are sold in stores like Target, Walmart, etc. That size would be under $3.00 and it is less when there are sales. You could easily get a similar effect for a yarn storage cluster. Or you could get the containers in larger sizes.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Actually they seem like it would be good yarn storage but any container that is clear like that is not good for storage as the light will fade the yarn.


Also, says it's ventilated, so may allow small critters (moths) in.


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Check your local dollar store, mine carries clear shoe boxes. I have several that have Yarn in them stacked in the closet. Since I am the only one that sees them, I don’t care that the kids are different colors.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I use $1 “sterilite” (sp?) shoe boxes from Target, Walmart, etc. Work well for me, I prefer the ones with square sides rather than slanted but hard to find lately.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

These container shoe boxes look very interesting with the drop front, it would not be necessary to unstack to access yarn.


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I use stackable plastic individual drawers that are available in a couple of sizes. I believe they are made by Sterlite.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I never saw a storage box I didn't love. If I cold afford all the ones I like I would be very well organized but probably could not get into my house.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

shepherd said:


> I never saw a storage box I didn't love.


LOL


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Interesting.
But a shoe box will not hold enough for any large project. Adult sweater, afghan etc.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Conchalea said:


> My question is-what man has that many shoes?!?


My running son does - loads of running shoes, when they are 'worn' out for long distance running, they are still good to wear. He can't seem to part with any. He was a shoe fiend since he was a kid....


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I use regular clear plastic shoe boxes that I pick up at Walmart or Target or wherever I see them on sale--sometimes the Dollar Stores have them. I use them for storage, especially as project boxes where I put the pattern, yarns and needles for my next project--but I don't put the tops on--I use natural fibers and I feel as if they need air. I also use the hanging, fabric shoe or purse organizers--the square ones. Since I keep my stash in a closet, fading in an open container is not a problem. I had some rolling plastic carts in my garage that I also pressed into yarn storage service. And when my stash overflows all that, I use the nice bags that the yarn shops provide when I purchase my yarn. They work well as project bags, also. And if you buy online from Love Knitting, they usually send their yarns in a nylon drawstring bag which is reusable in so many ways. I never use the big tubs--they hold too much yarn which could squish it down, and would make it hard to dig through, and are hard to store in the area I use for yarns. I know many people like them, but I don't like sealing up my yarn in plastic.


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

Just went there on Saturday with my son. He bought a bunch of them for his sneaker collection. Great idea though for Yarn, Perhaps he should lock his door...lol


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice idea but requires lots of wall space wide or high.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Silkweaver said:


> It says they are ventilated, not good for wool/moth problem.


That's what I was thinking.

I don't want to grab a skein and end up with a spider or scorpion nesting in there.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Conchalea said:


> My question is-what man has that many shoes?!?


????


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Had to chuckle, why wouldn't a woman want to use these ? Wonder why they called them "Men's drop front box"


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Wish I had a wall to use the storage boxes against!


----------



## bluemoon knitter (Sep 18, 2011)

They have them for women also, It's just the men's ones are larger


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

bluemoon knitter said:


> They have them for women also, It's just the men's ones are larger


Ah, makes sense.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Silkweaver said:


> It says they are ventilated, not good for wool/moth problem.


Agree absolutely.


----------



## MaggieBelize (Aug 31, 2011)

I saw similar shoes boxes at Target, with the same drop-open front that I like ... the “ventilation” feature was just 2 holes in the side. I think that could be fixed with a discreet piece of clear packing tape.


----------

